# 189 & 190 Timeline post Visa Grant



## Waylander (May 28, 2013)

Hi - 
I have just submitted my EOI on skillselect for 189 & 190 Visa subclass and I have a question about the timeline AFTER the visa is granted.

Most sites give you very clear timelines/info up to actual Visa grant, but I was wondering about the process after that.

Ie Visa granted - must enter Australia within xxx days, must emigrate within xxxx time period. I would like to plan my exit from South Africa but only want to really start the planning process once the Visa has been granted, but dont want to be caught out by a stray term of the Visa that forces me to act quickly or without planning properly.

I am not sure if the terms of a 189/190 visa are different for every person, or whether there is an average type of 189/190 visa.

Appreciate any feedback from the gurus on this wonderful site.


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ideally its 12 months from the time you have obtained ur PCC.. in most cases the PCC (Police clearance is only obtained when the CO is assigned and he request for it.. so you may get anywhere between 11 to 12 months depending on when ur visa is approved.. Also a 190 has quicker TAT close to 6 months its says on the website as it is higher priority... a 189 is lower priority and may have a wait time of up to 12 months. 
refer Client Service Charter


----------



## Waylander (May 28, 2013)

Thanks - so once visa is granted, you get 12 months in which to fully emigrate to Australia?


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

yes u need to enter AU atleast once on ur PR visa within 12 months


----------



## lloydcastillo (Jun 23, 2013)

hi guys, we just received our visa grant notice via email. PRAISE GOD!

and next question is do we need to go to the embassy? or is it good already?

thanks!


----------



## amoolbhargava (Feb 15, 2013)

Can anyone tell about the two year period for which one is required stay in state on 190 PR??? Does this need to be continuous two years or can have breaks? What happens if some one is able to complete this two year requirement in five years of visa?? Can he get an RR or extension of PR?? Please give only authentic information, no hear-says please.....


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

lloydcastillo said:


> hi guys, we just received our visa grant notice via email. PRAISE GOD!
> 
> and next question is do we need to go to the embassy? or is it good already?
> 
> thanks!


Its all good.. U dont need a stamping anymore... just carry a print of the letter and let the airline know in advance about your PR... congrats !!!


----------



## sandeep_cm (Sep 6, 2013)

Need one confirmation. For subclass 190 visa, once granted we will have 12 months to enter Australia? I am hearing mixed time frames from everyone. What is the correct time frame before which the applicant has to enter the country? Pls help


----------



## Waylander (May 28, 2013)

hi - you have 12 months from the earlier of your Police Clearance or Medical to get to the Australia to activate the Visa - the exact date will be on your Visa grant.


----------

